# Favorite Sleep aid supplement?



## Hayseed (Jan 26, 2012)

I have trouble sleeping without any extra gear or supplements. I can manage to make myself fall asleep but with anything else in my system it is freaking ridiculous how much of a pain it is! So I was wondering what works for people and or brands that will def. put a dent in my sleep problems?


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

Try...

Benadryl (diphenhydramine)

Melatonin 

Gaba


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 26, 2012)

melatonin, 5htp and b1
and if that doesnt work ise unisom OTC sleep aid


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks homies! I wish I could do the first, get tested alot in my career choice unfortunately! The benadryl helps alittle, still takes forever to pass out but I do get better sleep. I'll try the others!


----------



## Colestar (Jan 26, 2012)

Phenibut - Check it out. Best results take 1-2 hrs before bed.

Primaforce, Phenibut Bulk Powder, 300 mg, 100 g - iHerb.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2012)

Valium or Advil PM, both help with sore muscles


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 26, 2012)

True Nutrition Sleep Aid helps me out.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 26, 2012)

Peptides for me, and I've tried a few different "sleep" aids.  For me at least, it's cheaper per month then the next thing that actually worked...


----------



## AspiringBB216 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had sleeping problems for years, I'll cosign on Melatonin. I was only getting roughly 3-4 hours of sleep before I began taking the capsules, now I get around 7.5 - 8 hours of a good deep sleep. I don't wake up tired or lazy anymore and I feel great. 

Hope you find the product that works for you!


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 26, 2012)

Xanax!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2012)

trazadone.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Xanax!


 

^^^

My clonazepam puts me to bed like a baby...

If all else fails try a good orgasim...


----------



## rage racing (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Pssssstyo (Jan 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Peptides for me, and I've tried a few different "sleep" aids.  For me at least, it's cheaper per month then the next thing that actually worked...



What peptides help you sleep am interested


----------



## troubador (Jan 26, 2012)

zinc citrate + magnesium citrate
DAA
IronMagLabs Anabolic Matrix
Sublingual melatonin


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Riles (Jan 26, 2012)

ambian


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 26, 2012)

Never tried before.!


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2012)

Seroquel and klonopin...


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had insomnia since I was a kid. The only thing that has TRULY helped me is melatonin. Melatonin and GABA both help boost GH levels, but unfortunately, GABA gives some people the feeling of having an anxiety attack about 15 minutes after taking it. And unfortunately, I'm one of those people. Alcohol, herb, medicinal sleeping aids - I've tried them all. But for healthy, legal sleep, melatonin's the way to go!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 27, 2012)

...pussy...


----------



## Johnparkers (Jan 28, 2012)

dip your feet in salted water at lukewarm or normal temperature before sleeping. And half an hour or less is sufficient. this will really help for a good sleep


----------



## maxamize (Jan 28, 2012)

Peptides, ghrp-6
100mcg inject a night and you'll sleep great.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

Just popped some diphenhydramine...

I was going to buy a box of Benadryl for $9 at Winco...

Then right next to the box was a generic brand with the same dose of diphenhydramine for only $1.50 for the same count...

I'm giving them a shot tonight...

If I don't post in 30-45min. they are gtg...


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ipam/cjc or ghrp 2-6 /cjc will put you in very deep sleep once you are asleep. But it doesn't help you fall asleep faster just into a deeper sleep.it works wonders.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 28, 2012)

Zolpidem, not sure if that's the right spelling.


----------



## gamma (Jan 28, 2012)

Sex !!!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 28, 2012)

I def. agree with the sex and orgasms, as that is how I usually pass out! But I'm outta town and being a good boy. My homeboy is taking 'Combat Powder' and I think it is by muscle pharms or something close to that for brand. He said it works pretty good, I'm gonna try some in the next night or two and see if it's worth a flip. I'll post it up if it is! If not, I'm gonna go with the most widespread answer on this thread and try the melatoni next! Thanks for all the help guys and ladies


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

Hayseed said:


> I def. agree with the sex and orgasms, as that is how I usually pass out! But I'm outta town and being a good boy. My homeboy is taking 'Combat Powder' and I think it is by muscle pharms or something close to that for brand. He said it works pretty good, I'm gonna try some in the next night or two and see if it's worth a flip. I'll post it up if it is! If not, I'm gonna go with the most widespread answer on this thread and try the melatoni next! Thanks for all the help guys and ladies


 
You must have a very jealous mate if being good also includes not being able to jerk off...

Does she check your cum load volume when you get home to make sure you are nice and full?...


Melatoni?...

Is that the Italian version of Melatonin?...


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah! That she def. is! HAHA! I think I read that post wrong! Na I can kill that thing with my hand but I'm still awake most of the time, as I'm sure it does help though. Maybe the physical exertion is what I need with some melatonin to really make me pass out! Didn't even notice the typo Mr. Dictionary! And fyi, she gets mad if it isn't a mouthfull when I get home!


----------



## theryano (Jan 31, 2012)

melatonin works wonders. even doctor recomends it .


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 31, 2012)

Melatonin and magnesium work for me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 31, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly, I believe that magnesium is a natural sedative. 

Don't have my pharm books in front of me so I might be wrong.


----------



## bsammy (Jan 31, 2012)

its not the best solution but the most effective but i use Phenibut to sleep and i have found it puts me out..the quality seems to be better as compared to otc sleep aids..


----------



## Cork (Jan 31, 2012)

That's weird that you guys are suggesting an orgasm.  I bust one out and I usually end up wide awake.

I take melatonin and ZMA before bed.  I notice a considerable difference between the nights when I take it and the nights when I forget.  Also, talk about crazy vivid dreams.  When I started taking melatonin my dreams got insane for the first week or so then it leveled out.

Another benefit to ZMA + melatonin... cost!
Optimum Nutrition Melatonin 3mg 100 tablet  $3.
Lot's of ZMA options.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 31, 2012)

Hayseed said:


> Yeah! That she def. is! HAHA! I think I read that post wrong! Na I can kill that thing with my hand but I'm still awake most of the time, as I'm sure it does help though. Maybe the physical exertion is what I need with some melatonin to really make me pass out! Didn't even notice the typo Mr. Dictionary! And fyi, she gets mad if it isn't a mouthfull when I get home!


 

Trust me, I have my share of typos all the time...

I am no Dictionary...

Just bustin your balls a bit...

Go with Melatonin... It's cheap and you can find it at any drug store...

Go with 3mg tabs...

If that doesn't work buy Gaba and take them together...

You will be out for sure... Very relaxing...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 31, 2012)

magnesium, GABA,  tryptophan , Phenibut, all work! Myself, iI take klonopin and magnesium and sleep great..


----------



## ExLe (Jan 31, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> magnesium, GABA, tryptophan , Phenibut, all work! Myself, iI take klonopin and magnesium and sleep great..


 
^^^
Is the best for sleep...

But I think he is looking for OTC...


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the sleeping problem,either.


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd try oxysleep. There are some good reviews about top sleep aids at How Can I Get Sleep - Want More Sleep?


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 9, 2012)

Phenibut, and G8 that you can find on Orbit. Taste is strong but you get some good sleep with wicked dreams.


----------



## R1balla (Feb 28, 2012)

Igf 2


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

50mg of Benadryl. Make sure you get enough sleep though because it will knock you out, don't take it and then try and wake up in less than 7 hours.


----------



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 1, 2012)

i agree ambein works wonders.  I heard GHB is legal? any truth to that?


----------



## birket (Mar 1, 2012)

wilcoxa said:


> I'd try oxysleep. There are some good reviews about top sleep aids at How Can I Get Sleep - Want More Sleep?


this is great.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 24, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> I've had insomnia since I was a kid. The only thing that has TRULY helped me is melatonin. Melatonin and GABA both help boost GH levels, but unfortunately, GABA gives some people the feeling of having an anxiety attack about 15 minutes after taking it. And unfortunately, I'm one of those people. Alcohol, herb, medicinal sleeping aids - I've tried them all. But for healthy, legal sleep, melatonin's the way to go!



How much of a dosage of melatonin do you recommend?

My sleep issue is not falling asleep but waking up too early - I lose 2 or more hours of sleep b/c of this.

Thanks if you, or anyone can help.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 24, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy FINAFLEX G8 Cheap! I take this and go lights out and have some vivid dreams at that lol. Solid as they come.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 25, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Orbit Nutrition - Buy FINAFLEX G8 Cheap! I take this and go lights out and have some vivid dreams at that lol. Solid as they come.




Thanks Packers6211.

What dosage do you take?  Thanks.

And, any side effects?


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 25, 2012)

NOW  has 5-HTP for cheap.  take one a night pre bed and if I want crazy ass dreams, take 2... wish I would of found this supp years ago!


----------



## tonymac (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had success with melatonin


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 25, 2012)

I f you really just want to zonk out and collapse into bed take --

5 mg melatonin
2 mg ketotifen
4 pumps of Sustain Alpha Gel

If you wish to not have such a powerful cocktail and hate the morning 'heaviness'

Just take 2 mg melatonin and 4 pumps of Sustain Alpha (which remedies stress, anxiety)

-Matt


----------



## ratedR (Oct 25, 2012)

melatonin works pretty good, 3mg i got from walmart dirt cheap.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

GHRP-2 or 6 before bed does wonders for my sleep....


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 29, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> GHRP-2 or 6 before bed does wonders for my sleep....




I heard some people get the opposite effect from the PRL release?

-matt


----------



## gamma (Oct 30, 2012)

melatonin works great for me as well , the only bad side of it is when you wake up sat to use the bathroom it is gone and kind of hard to go back to sleep .


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> How much of a dosage of melatonin do you recommend?
> 
> My sleep issue is not falling asleep but waking up too early - I lose 2 or more hours of sleep b/c of this.
> 
> Thanks if you, or anyone can help.


Start with 3mg, see how it works for you. Work your way up from there if needed. Good luck!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 30, 2012)

No except some vivid dreams lol. I saw a lot of people logging on am and ended up getting a tub. It is the only otc thing I've found to help me. GL



Big Smoothy said:


> Thanks Packers6211.
> 
> What dosage do you take?  Thanks.
> 
> And, any side effects?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 30, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Xanax!



Amen to that!! They work great... But take them WHEN needed


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 30, 2012)

OK, thanks for the responses, everyone.

I bought melatonin years ago but never gave it a serious try. I read some articles about it causing the brain to release chemicals and that is wasn't sufficient, yadda, yadda, yadda. 

Try Melotonin and follow the advice given.

Thanks, Packer.  That FINAFLEX G8 seems a bit pricey.


----------



## TGB1987 (Nov 4, 2012)

Finaflex G8 is very powerful for an over the counter supplement it actually reminds me of GHB.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 5, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Finaflex G8 is very powerful for an over the counter supplement it actually reminds me of GHB.



Might have to give this a shot finally. Been thinking about it for a while now.
Orbit Nutrition - Buy FINAFLEX G8 Cheap!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 6, 2012)

I was just made aware of this not too long ago  FUSION BODYBUILDING Shut Eye


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 6, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I was just made aware of this not too long ago  FUSION BODYBUILDING Shut Eye




Hmm not a bad price either! Have to check that one out.


----------



## Powermaster (Nov 7, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> How much of a dosage of melatonin do you recommend?
> 
> My sleep issue is not falling asleep but waking up too early - I lose 2 or more hours of sleep b/c of this.
> 
> Thanks if you, or anyone can help.



Try the timed release melatonin. I've had the same issue with regular melatonin. It'll knock me out but at 3 am I'm wide awake. 20mg of timed release (yeah that's allot but it's what works for me) melatonin & some magnesium glyconate with some zinc/copper. Only thing that wakes me up is having to piss but I fall right back to sleep.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 7, 2012)

Melatonin builds up a tolerance effect pretty quickly.  I take between 6-9mg when I do take it, but after a couple days it starts to make you groggy in the morning and really difficult to get out of bed; sometimes all day lethargy and a few days after that of continuous use, it actually starts to create insomnia.  It'll knock you out, then you're wired for no reason at all at 2-3am.  I recommend 6mg no more then 3 days in a row at a time to avoid any of the sides.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 7, 2012)

GreenOx said:


>



and kava kava and valarian


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 7, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy PrimaForce Phenibut At A Discount I always add this when I'm having trouble sleeping. Never expensive but works.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Finaflex G8 is very powerful for an over the counter supplement it actually reminds me of GHB.



Did you ever have the opportunity to try Renewtrient?? At one point we thought Sonatomax felt similar to but the 2nd batch we bought did nothing. Anybody else try Sonatomax and have good luck??[h=1][/h]


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 2, 2012)

Melotonin did not work a few years ago and it does not work now - for jet lag.

I am jet lagged and going to try _Phamzopic_ which is a "sedative hypnotic" early in the morning when I wake up at 2 am.

I fall asleep at about 10:30 pm but wake up at 2 am until 6.

Jet Lag.  Bad.  For 4 days.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 3, 2012)

Ive found Klonopin to be very effective personally ....


----------



## smithf3 (Dec 3, 2012)

50 - 75mg of benadryl (diphenhydramine HCl) has always worked for me.  It's been working for over 3 yrs - no tolerance build-up in my experience.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 5, 2012)

Klonopin and magnesium


----------



## saini06 (Dec 5, 2012)

ZMA or melatonic .. both promote a deep natural sleep


----------



## saini06 (Dec 5, 2012)

melatonin******


----------



## AznTomahawk (Dec 5, 2012)

Lately I have been taking this Millennium Sport ZMK, 120 V-Caps and liking it. Hoping Orbit gets some more soon.


----------



## jshredz (Dec 5, 2012)

Most of the sups mentioned with pretty well in the off-season. 90% of the time I don't even need any sleep aids.

But nothing over the counters work for me at when I'm dieting for a show. I can knock out no problem usually around 10pm but can't seem to sleep pass 3am.. crazy go thru this every year specially the 5 weeks before a show

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AznTomahawk (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been using this Millennium Sport ZMK, 120 V-Caps lately. So far so good. Getting good sleep at night. Less than one bottle in and have another. Hoping Orbit picks some more up before I run out.


----------



## pilip99 (Dec 8, 2012)

3Z or MS zmk is definitely up there on my list as well


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 8, 2012)

Brief update from beautiful southern Arizona.

I decided against using _phamzopic_ and upped the dose of Melatonin to 6 mg.  

I think it helps.  Honestly, not sure.  But I think it helps.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 8, 2012)

I've tried alot of these sleep aids and I like benadryl. I've used it for years and no tolerance build up in me. Still use it each night over a decade.


----------



## oliolz (Dec 8, 2012)

a little beer works great for me, benadryl sometimes too, but it seems i can develop a tolerance if i use it on too many consecutive nights

on the other hand, high-grade weed always worked


----------



## AznTomahawk (Dec 9, 2012)

pilip99 said:


> 3Z or MS zmk is definitely up there on my list as well



Ya if I cant get ZMK next time I will try 3Z.


----------



## pilip99 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tom, I used to use this other one from MST as well

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Millennium Sport Somnidren-GH Extremely Cheap!

I wish this would be back in stock... worked surprisingly well


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2012)

Hayseed said:


> I have trouble sleeping without any extra gear or supplements. I can manage to make myself fall asleep but with anything else in my system it is freaking ridiculous how much of a pain it is! So I was wondering what works for people and or brands that will def. put a dent in my sleep problems?



ALRI's Comatose works nicely for me.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

smithf3 said:


> 50 - 75mg of benadryl (diphenhydramine HCl) has always worked for me.  It's been working for over 3 yrs - no tolerance build-up in my experience.


Same here. Only thing that bugs me slightly is when I take it and lay down it feels like I'm still awake but not I dunno it's hard to explain. Feels like I'm stuck between being awake and asleep lol. Doesn't last long tho and then I'm knocked out. Either that or like olz said. Smoke some good green and its night night


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 11, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Ive found Klonopin to be very effective personally ....



That it is!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Dec 11, 2012)

pilip99 said:


> Tom, I used to use this other one from MST as well
> 
> Orbit Nutrition - Buy Millennium Sport Somnidren-GH Extremely Cheap!
> 
> I wish this would be back in stock... worked surprisingly well



I bet that plus ZMK would be a killer stack. My main thing now is getting my ass into bed.


----------

